# Hello from So Cal !!



## Connie m (Jul 15, 2019)

hello all- it’s my first grow. Started with 2 NLA in soil outdoors smart Pots. Organics with perlite. I lost one hours after it looked healthy it wilted. This one seems to be doing okay. 6 days old. Any input appreciated  I’m so nervous on watering. Giving small amounts daily due to so ca heat being in upper 90s. View attachment 253580


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Connie, welcome to MP...I can’t see your picture...how did you load it in? If you use the “Upload a file” button down at the bottom of your post window, it should work...When I click your link though it is declined...you might try giving them some partial sunlight as those hot summer SoCal sunny days can be brutal...


----------



## Connie m (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Connie m (Jul 15, 2019)

I resent photo. Thank you!!


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Jul 16, 2019)

Connie m said:


> View attachment 253582


Awww, it's a baby!
Just give it lots of live and sunlight for a little bit until it gets established rootwise.
When they are this young I don't do anything but make sure they stay alive, as long as you're using a good soil with light nutrients and lots of perlite to help aerate your soil it should be fine until it gets old enough to transplant. 
Right now it looks nice and healthy,  just keep on as is and do some research here in the forums,  you can learn a lot here.
Good luck and Happy Growing!


----------



## Connie m (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you so!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2019)

If you have the seeds, you might want to start a couple others, especially if these are not fem seeds.  I always start my seeds in something like Solo cups and transplant when they outgrow the cup.  I also use seed starting mix.  A big chunk of bark, like in your soil mix can play havoc with a newly sprouted seed.  You do not want your plants in too large of containers, especially while they are really small.  It is just too hard to accurately know how much food and water you are giving them.  I think your soil could benefit from more perlite, too.

Introduce your plants to the sun slowly.  Put them out in a shady place for a couple of hours the first day, a few hours more the next, then into a sunny spot for a couple of hours, slowly working up to them being out all day.  They will not need food for a couple of weeks.  What are your feeding plans?

Your baby looks happy and healthy, but seedlings are tender...take good care of her.


----------



## Connie m (Jul 17, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> If you have the seeds, you might want to start a couple others, especially if these are not fem seeds.  I always start my seeds in something like Solo cups and transplant when they outgrow the cup.  I also use seed starting mix.  A big chunk of bark, like in your soil mix can play havoc with a newly sprouted seed.  You do not want your plants in too large of containers, especially while they are really small.  It is just too hard to accurately know how much food and water you are giving them.  I think your soil could benefit from more perlite, too.
> 
> Introduce your plants to the sun slowly.  Put them out in a shady place for a couple of hours the first day, a few hours more the next, then into a sunny spot for a couple of hours, slowly working up to them being out all day.  They will not need food for a couple of weeks.  What are your feeding plans?
> 
> Your baby looks happy and healthy, but seedlings are tender...take good care of her.


Good morning. She is a female auto and I just ordered some new seeds and will keep them indoors much longer this time. Thank you so much!


----------



## Connie m (Jul 17, 2019)

She’s coming along 7 days. Any thoughts?  Thanks all!


----------



## Connie m (Jul 17, 2019)

Here she is


----------



## Connie m (Jul 17, 2019)

Hopefully went thru this time. 7days NLA outdoors


----------



## Connie m (Jul 19, 2019)

day 10 of my NLA. Is she looking ok? When should I introduce Nutes?


----------



## Connie m (Jul 20, 2019)

Please help. What nuts should I introduce and when?  NLA Day 11 in soil outdoors


----------



## Connie m (Jul 20, 2019)

Nutes lol!


----------



## Connie m (Jul 21, 2019)

Please respond day 12 when should I start nutes and can you recommend one. I currently have black magic bloom


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2019)

I think you mentioned in your first post that you are watering a bit each day? Don't do that please. Cannabis likes a wet/dry cycle, they need to be dry before you water them. Not dry to the point of wilt, but when you stick your finger in the pot make sure you feel no moisture, then water deeply and allow to dry again. I promise. Welcome Connie, nice to have you with us. This is some fun stuff, growing pot. Enjoy and green mojo to you.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jul 21, 2019)

Probably don't want to give it any nutes just yet, it also depends on what your soil is and has in it...??


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 22, 2019)

They’re still going!!!doin good you are


----------



## Connie m (Jul 22, 2019)

Does she look small for12 days?


----------



## Connie m (Jul 22, 2019)

Does she look small for 12 days?


----------



## Connie m (Jul 23, 2019)

13 days does she look small


----------



## Connie m (Jul 23, 2019)

13days seems small


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2019)

Give her some time, takes a bit to make a root structure.  mojo for your grow. Enjoy!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2019)

Maybe, but I’m not any expert...I have a couple little girls that I popped a couple weeks ago just as I was about to go away RVing for about a week...I took them with me as we were just going to be in one spot the whole time...they didn’t get good sun during that time and were probably beat up a bit too...now that they are transplanted they are slowing starting to grow...
I do better inside than out...she’ll get going strong soon enough I’ll bet...


----------



## Connie m (Jul 24, 2019)

15 days. Does it look like I should start nutes yet? Weather has been near 100 growing outdoors


----------



## Connie m (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, looks like she is hungry. What kind of dirt is that? Looks very barky, You may need to ph. I make teas and use worm castings and more... what is your plan for food?


----------



## Connie m (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi there it’s organic soil  I ph water to 6 when watering


----------



## Connie m (Jul 27, 2019)

Day 18 little dark green dots appear after I introduced veg nutes fox farm grow big 1tsp/gallon water


----------



## Connie m (Jul 27, 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Those spots don't look like they are nute problems.

I can't see too well from the pic.  Look at the underside of the leaves with a magnifying glass if you can.  Spider mites start out with little spots.  I really hope you don't have them.  *Crosses fingers*


----------



## Connie m (Jul 29, 2019)

No spider mights. Maybe overwater does it look like it could be overwatering?  Anyone please


----------

